# Eurosport tonight.



## screenman (27 Jan 2014)

Coverage of British CX Champs on British Eurosport tonight! ( Monday). Also being shown on later dates if you miss it.
Scheduled for 20.15.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks - I have set a reminder on my phone so I don't forget if I get distracted, which is what normally happens!


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks - I have set a reminder on my phone so I don't forget if I get distracted, which is what normally happens!


You mean you forget, do not worry I get the same I think we are both the same age. Just got to find the TV control now.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2014)

I use the multiple alarm feature on my phone several times a day. Without it, I would always be forgetting to take my Warfarin, which would be a big problem.

TV usually isn't a problem because I record everything I want to watch and catch up later. The problem with Eurosport is that I watch it online and have not found a way to record it. (I used to record the old analogue satellite broadcasts but they stopped a couple of years ago.)


----------

